# Official Gran Turismo 5 Thread!



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

This game is going to be EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Coming out Nov 24. I have my pre-order already!


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh man, I think I'm going to return mine. It will take a year to access the good cars.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i have a pretty sick M5 right now!


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm rocking a pretty bad ass AE86.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

lol, you mean the oldschool AE86? or the FT-86?


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Old school AE86. Love those things.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Great game but haven't had a chance to play much! Maybe this weekend. I picked up the Tesla.


----------

